# What's the difference between Suprecur injections and nasal spray?



## Forever Hoping (Dec 29, 2014)

As the title says, can anyone explain?
I'm starting DR in February and have the nasal spray. Haven't DR before as was on short protocol for my failed IVF-wondering whether the dosage is different for the nasal spray? FET is all new to me!
Any info would be much appreciated! 😀


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi, I have tried both the nasel sprays and the injections, for some reason the Nasel sprays don't work for me so I always have to do the injections. I Don't know why this is but maybe it's different person to person in how they absorb the spray?


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, it's the same medicine and dosage for both the nasal spray and injections. It's down to personal preference as far as I know. The nasal spray can cause some women side effects such as headaches, or aggravate sensitive noses (such as mine) and if you sneeze a lot after taking the nasal spray you may need to retake it, meaning you haven't got the full dose so may not be as effective. The injections are much simpler, but some women find a daily injection daunting or impossible to do due to fear. I have tried both in previous cycles and definitely prefer the injections, as you know all the dosage has gone into your body correctly. I hope this helps and good luck with your treatment =)


----------



## Forever Hoping (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you for the info! Reassured about things now. Hoping that I can cope with the spray once things start!


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Glad I could help   I'm sure you'll be fine on the sprays. When I was using the spray instead of injections for my first treatment cycle, I luckily didn't experience any side effects. Just sneezed a lot! But as long as you make sure you retake the spray if you sneeze within 10 mins, you should be fine. Best of luck


----------



## Stelbud (Feb 8, 2011)

I've used both, both do the same job but if you are paying private then the main difference is the cost. The spray is over 3 times more expensive. 

The cycle I got pregnant I used injections so would have no hesitation using again although the spray is easier.

Good luck!


----------

